
Would you delay your education for a startup? - bkrausz

======
bkrausz
How strong must a business plan/startup be before you would consider delaying
your undergraduate education by a semester (possibly indefinitely) for the
sake of pursuing the opportunity? To narrow this down, assume you're a
sophomore in a well-known college and it's a 6-7 person startup with plenty of
big-name backing (no, of course this doesn't apply to a real-world situation
I'm in :-D).

~~~
byrneseyeview
The startup might delay your schooling, but it's an accelerated education.

